# TORTILLAS, ANYONE?



## oldcoot (Jun 12, 2004)

do you make your own flour orillas?  Freshly made tortillas are SO much better than the ones you buy attthe supemarket.  It's quick and easy:

Mix a fat (lard is best, but btter or margarine will do) with a cp of all purpose flour until you get a crubly mix, then add a pinch of salt and  water to make a moderately stiff dough

Roll  a little of the dough - maybe 1/4 or less of  the total amount you made- into a ball, press i flat on a floured surface and use a rolling pin to roll it out really thin.  Put a plate on it the size of the tortilla you want, and cut around the plate to get a perfect circular tortilla.

Use a preheated cast iron griddle (or a frying pan) dry - no oil or fat.  Very Hot!  Lay a tortilla on it for about a minute, then trn the tortilla over.  It should have blisters and small brown spots on the cooked side.  Whe the other side has those sasme spots, its done.  Stack 'em and serve them warm!  Yummm.


----------

